# Borderlands: The Handsome Collection



## Krory (Jan 21, 2015)

Because Gearbox needs more money for the active class-action lawsuit against them, they are doing a current-gen HD port of Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel and Borderlands 2 on the PS4 and XB1. This will come with Borderlands 2 and all its DLC and Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel and all its DLC.

The one interesting thing? It will _finally_ include four-player split-screen co-op. Interesting only in the capacity that is this really necessary, how many people have televisions large enough that this wouldn't look like absolutely complete shit and just how much of the game screen will you lose? Ridiculous.

Anyways... this'll run you about $60 at start but there's also a super-special-nifty edition, price unknown at this time, that comes with a steelcase, 12 Hunter Logo lithographs, and a dancing, speaking Claptrap robot that can be controlled via a remote or an iOS or android app.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 21, 2015)

Where's Borderlands 1?


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2015)

They're saving that for when they need even more money.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 22, 2015)

I would be interested if it had borderlands 1, I played the hell out of Borderlands 2, but its not enough to rebuy the game.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## Imagine (Jan 22, 2015)

BL2 & Pre-Sequel: Yeah!

BL1: Okay, maybe next time then. ;_;


----------



## martryn (Jan 22, 2015)

If I hadn't already played those games...

Course, I haven't wasted any money on Borderlands DLC.  

Much rather play Tales from the Borderlands than a replay of a game I've already played through twice.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 22, 2015)

Apparently the edition with the Clap Trap robot is like $400. Jesus fucking Christ.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 22, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> Apparently the edition with the Clap Trap robot is like $400. Jesus fucking Christ.



Boy! I can hear recorded epic memes through a mobile app and an overpriced bust? They're passing the savings on to me!


----------



## MightiestRooster (Mar 23, 2015)

So.. If I've never played Borderlines game before, should I get this?

If so, which one should I start with, Borderlines 2 or the Pre-sequel?


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2015)

if u havent played any of them, duh get this.


----------



## MightiestRooster (Mar 24, 2015)

RemChu said:


> if u havent played any of them, duh get this.



It's just really really not my kind of game though.

To be honest, I would have never even consider buying it, if it wasn't for the hype and for the fact that it has split screen. 



What I don't like is that from what I've read so far it's basically a grinder.

What I like is that it's apparently funny from time to time and you also need to use strategy from time to time. Also, the story and characters were described as good.

What I'm getting at is, that if it's 90% of the first and 10% of the second, I probably want enjoy it at all. But if it's at least 35% of the second then it could be great played with someone else on split screen.


----------

